# My new 721!



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

After receiving an absolutely demolished looking 721 box from DishDepot (Mark is going to start double-boxing them this week), and after a quick install from guys who had never seen a 721 before ("the sales guys set up our only 721 in the display room without letting the installers even be there to check out how to install one"), the news gets GOOD. Simple download, and by about 6 hours after the initial download, the timers and local channel mapping were complete, so I set two conflicting timers and went to bed. Voila, this morning, both are recorded, correctly identified in the PVR list, and looked great!!! I may be a schnook, but today I am a VERY happy camper! I've set up a battery of weekly timers, so we'll see how they fire. Please, if there is a God in the sky, let me be one of the people with no issues on the 721...


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Good luck Steve, I hope you join me in the very "exclusive"
club for 721 owners with no issues...enjoy!!!!!


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Still keeping my fingers crossed, but last night when I got home, and I turned on the 721 to watch Thursday nights shows, all I got was a dark gray screen. Had to reboot, and all was fine. Wish I knew what that was all about...


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteveinDanville _
> *...last night when I got home, and I turned on the 721 to watch Thursday nights shows, all I got was a dark gray screen. Had to reboot, and all was fine. Wish I knew what that was all about... *


Since the exact same thing happened to me (CSI:Miami has the honor of being for me the first show of the season to be f**ked over by EchoStar idiocy) I would guess that it's not our 721's. It's more likely some burp from DISH that screwed the pooch.

With a VCR, if I messed up, I messed up. With DISH PVR's, there's a new idiocy factor in the mix that's out of our control...lowering my comfort level significantly.

Not sure if this will make a difference, but I'm going to 501 mode...leaving the damn thing on when out for the night.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I decided to leave mine on all the time as well. And put it on a UPS just for safetys sake.

Although with cant miss sjhows like ER I am recording them on the DP as well as the 721. Diversify is my motto...
Sad I dont trust the receivers,,,,,


----------

